# What will 2010 bring for SDA?



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

December 31, 2009 the UKC and SDA parted ways. What is the near-term plan for SDA? Anyone in the know care to comment? Someone who may be more aware than I care to speculate?


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Wayne, I was also wondering about this. Sure hope it continues, would love to work towards some of the SDA titles with Hoax/Tebow. 

Lisa
Penni-FO CGC
Hoax vom Wildhaus


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't see it making any difference. We are continuing to train for SDA.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101I don't see it making any difference. We are continuing to train for SDA.


Communication, promotion, marketing? Is SDA growing or shrinking? I really enjoy it, but don't want to board a bus for nowhere?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Training is training to me, if the bus to nowhere makes my dog a better trained dog, than I will ride it. Our club does most of this SDA stuff before SDA, like muzzle work, full suit work, and different scenario's. We are about having the best trained dogs we can, personal satisfaction is secondary.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1Training is training to me, if the bus to nowhere makes my dog a better trained dog, than I will ride it. Our club does most of this SDA stuff before SDA, like muzzle work, full suit work, and different scenario's. We are about having the best trained dogs we can, personal satisfaction is secondary.












Cliff,

I enjoy SDA and the bite suit work (that is me above), and I agree with you, there is value in training different scenarios....no sleeve happy dogs if approached correctly.

So my question has no bearing on the value of the training, in fact, the reason I am asking is because I value what SDA has to offer. What I am asking is....does the SDA organization have legs? If your answer is that is does not matter....kinda sad.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm guessing the SDA will carry on as it has. Not the most communicative bunch,
just getting the forum on their website running would be extremely helpful. Answering email 
in which help was offered would be a good start. I feel ignored and like my dues were a waste...
not a good way to endear loyal membership.

What will be interesting to me will be to see what replaces it, if
anything, at the UKC. The Premier will be in Warren, Indiana this year,
and whether there will be ANY protection showcased remains to be
seen.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dOgNot the most communicative bunch,
> just getting the forum on their website running would be extremely helpful.


I think this is the key to the future of the SDA organization I appreciate so much. They need to spread their message.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Betty101I don't see it making any difference. We are continuing to train for SDA.
> ...


In my area it seems to be growing. I do agree with you and I too would prefer to see more promotion by the guys in charge.

Basically I am following the lead of the people I train with. In all honesty if my trainer suddenly took up doggie dancing Doc would be wearing a tutu.


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. My name is Tom Cawood, from Chattanooga, TN and I currently train with SDA. I know SDA has undergone some problems of recent, but I want to let people know that since UKC decided to remove it's affiliation - this is not the end of SDA by no means. 

I have accepted the position of Director of the SDA Registry. Wayne Dodge from Ocala, FL has accepted the position of Director of SDA Decoys. We are presently working on a website, http://www.sdadatabase.com where individuals can register their dog with the SDA organization. This site is still under construction and we are working hard to get it up and running. There will still be the SDA home website http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com that Bill Seltzer manages. Hopefully with both of these websites, we will get the information out to anyone interested in SDA. 

Please if anyone has any questions regarding SDA feel free to contact me anytime and I will get back in touch with you. My email address is: [email protected] and my cell number is 423-991-9562. Please call after 5:00 P.M. EST. I would really enjoy hearing from you.

Tom Cawood
SDA Vice President, Chattanooga Chapter
http://www.sdachattanoga.com


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Glad you made it to the board Tom!

I've contacted Tom several times with questions and he has always gotten back to me.


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Betty,

Thanks for making me aware of this forum.

Just came in from working some dogs when I got your e-mail, now I will try to learn by way around here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am glad that SDA is moving forward. I was impressed with the UKC Premier held in my hometown, and very disappointed when I heard they were not affiliating any more.
Hopefully the club I am working with will associate w/ SDA in the future!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Welcome, Tom. Great to have you here!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Tom,

I am humbled that you have taken time out to post here. I only hope you view my thread in the spirit in which it was intended....I am a fan, and a member of SDA.

I am very eager to hear about the organization and look to see the SDA grow.

I have asked before, and I will again....can the Mods offer us an SDA forum?

Wayne


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> 
> I have asked before, and I will again....can the Mods offer us an SDA forum?


I love SDA as much as you, Wayne, but the answer is still no. 

SDA being combined with other protection sports, as it is in this section, is perfectly sufficient. The board is not benefited by dozens and dozens of specialty areas that get little to no traffic. Areas get ignored, topics get lost, and it creates greater strain on the Moderators.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI am glad that SDA is moving forward. I was impressed with the UKC Premier held in my hometown, and very disappointed when I heard they were not affiliating any more.
> Hopefully the club I am working with will associate w/ SDA in the future!


I really do think SDA is going to come out of it stronger and better then ever. 

There are some very talented and dedicated people that are involved and I do think its going to be an exciting year!


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Wayne,

I totally understand what you meant by your thread and I hope to improve on getting information out about SDA this year. I will definitely use this forum to put information out, but I hope the new website we are working on will be a great source.

What club do you train with?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't wait to do SDA with my dog. Several people told me if I want SchH titles, to do those first. If that's not true, someone please let me know ASAP because to be honest I'll be more exited to get through SchH training so we can do SDA than I will be for earning the title!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Tom CawoodHi Wayne,
> 
> I totally understand what you meant by your thread and I hope to improve on getting information out about SDA this year. I will definitely use this forum to put information out, but I hope the new website we are working on will be a great source.
> 
> What club do you train with?


Tim & Chris Wild at Liberty Working Dog Club. 

Thank God you understand where I am coming from on the communication theme of the thread. I'm always on probation with Chris, so if I've managed to get LWDC blackballed from SDA, thats pretty much it for my dog training!!!!....I'll be hanging around PetsMart from there on out. 

As it is, bringing up the SDA forum again is going to get me extra time on Saturday with the business end of Raven. You remember the bitch in the hardest hitting competition at the Premier? So I'll take my beating and learn some decoy work from Tim. 

On a serious note, my GSD and I plan on working toward SDA titles during 2010, and I am very keen to stretch our wings with tracking. I am excited by and look forward to having the opportunity to converse with you on this forum and think it will be reasonable vehicle to employ until such time that the SDA infrastructure blossoms.

I have limited time and resources, but if there is anything I can do to assist the SDA cause, I would be happy to help.

Wayne


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

What's up Tom??? Jack called me two days ago and we had a long chat. John and I will be coming down in spring to finish our project.
Good to see you here...Cliff


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Liesje - SDA is actually very similar to Scutzund so I'm of the opinion one could train for both venues at the same time. Although I will say our decoys do test a dog more in the protection phase than Schutzund does, so one would not want to come and trial a dog with SDA if it hasn't ever seen this type of helper work before.

I have seen several Sch III dogs go into avoidance because they have never had anyone test them in a real threating manner.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

The website is looking good Tom.


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Cliff - hope you had a good Christmas and New Year, tell everyone there I said Hi! Looking forward to you and John coming down again this spring.
Again I want to thank the whole South Jersey Working Dog club for there hospitality this past November, ya'll have one great club.


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

Honestly Lies the two can be combined and compliment the training of each other quite well, so training for both is very beneficial.

The extreme obedience required in the Schutzhund arena just makes for that much of a strong performance in the SDA arena while the requirement of mature and well developed drives in the SDA protection just makes the dog look that much better on the Schutzhund field.

In fact for years before SDA even existed our schutzhund club did more realistic suit and civil work to develop the complete dog just as SDA requires. We did it for the huge confidence and power leap you see in dogs when they are successfully trained to do that type of work.

As far as a path to follow I see my future dogs getting their FO and BH about the same time, then their P1 and T1 shortly before moving on to the Sch 1. After that their PD1 and Sch2 then their P2 and finally their Sch 3 shortly before the P3. They leapfrog and compliment each others training quite well.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I would love to train both. Now that just requires finding someone who is familiar enough with both and can help me train both....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish more clubs would affiliate w/ SDA. I don't see this happening with the group I am training with right now. I have to plant the seed, but as a club newbie, it may not grow roots easily.
If there was an SDA club nearby, I would join it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Don't know if it will help but have you checked the list of decoys for one near you? They may have a group nearby or know of one.

http://www.sdadatabase.com/helpers_decoys.htm


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I would like to join an SDA club too! I would also like to attend Decoy training.

We could start drumming-up SDA membership!....I have to renew, my one year anniversary is in February.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Well, why don't you all move down by me? That would sure be easier. LOL


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Of course, Tim and Wayne are closest, but still a 2hr drive.
The helper in the club I am going is already making noise about moving south...this harsh frigid winter isn't good for much!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Betty101Well, why don't you all move down by me? That would sure be easier. LOL


Any chance that offer would be good during the winter months? I'd let your dog bite me!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02I would like to join an SDA club too! I would also like to attend Decoy training.
> 
> We could start drumming-up SDA membership!....I have to renew, my one year anniversary is in February.


Our club already has several SDA members, and are still planning on pursuing SDA affiliation. Just put that on hold for a while to see how things shake out in 2010. Plus sure would help if I ever heard back on the proposed club by-laws I sent into SDA for review and approval back in Oct. Maybe Tom can help with that?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know some people who train SDA pretty close to me (not on that list, but I've seen them host SDA trials and do the decoy work), but I don't think they do SchH and I really need good guidance for both. I would love to do both, but I don't think I know enough about either to make it work going to a different club for each.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild Our club already has several SDA members, and are still planning on pursuing SDA affiliation. Just put that on hold for a while to see how things shake out in 2010. Plus sure would help if I ever heard back on the proposed club by-laws I sent into SDA for review and approval back in Oct. Maybe Tom can help with that?


I can't help myself....stirring the pot is what I do.......


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Betty101Well, why don't you all move down by me? That would sure be easier. LOL
> ...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Lies, 

If you mean St. John's, no they don't do SchH. Though several of the people out there used to and have quite a bit of experience in it from many years ago, so they may be able to provide the guidance you're looking for.

I think our club and Dan William's club in Lansing are the only 2 in MI that regularly train for both. Unfortunately our club is full at the moment and can't take any new members. But maybe give Dan a call? Last I knew they were open to new members.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI know some people who train SDA pretty close to me (not on that list, but I've seen them host SDA trials and do the decoy work), but I don't think they do SchH and I really need good guidance for both. I would love to do both, but I don't think I know enough about either to make it work going to a different club for each.


Dan Williams in Lansing area is sharp as a razor with dogs and he goes both ways...SchH and SDA.

I would certainly enjoy meeting you if you could ever make it out and guest train at LWDC.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildLies,
> 
> If you mean St. John's, no they don't do SchH. Though several of the people out there used to and have quite a bit of experience in it from many years ago, so they may be able to provide the guidance you're looking for.
> 
> I think our club and Dan William's club in Lansing are the only 2 in MI that regularly train for both. Unfortunately our club is full at the moment and can't take any new members. But maybe give Dan a call? Last I knew they were open to new members.


Does it frighten you when you realize we think alike?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm absolutely







terrified.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Tom-
Thanks for posting. I've sent you an email. I too am lucky enough to train with Liberty, and excited to hear SDA seeks to renew itself!

Wayne- Lies was at the St. John's trial in May, you may have met her,
I did.


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Very well stated Tim I completely agree!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

All I remember from that trial is cold, mud, goats, and the sound of Dayna's footsteps in the huge puddle as she followed behind me in the sit out of motion. When I looked at her and smiled, she said to me, "you sit your a$$ in that cold water!"


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> I would certainly enjoy meeting you if you could ever make it out and guest train at LWDC.


Yes, it would be very nice to meet you and the handsome and photogenic Nikon.


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Tim & Chris,

I will speak with Bill Seltzer and ask him to contact you about your application for starting a SDA club.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Tom CawoodTim & Chris,
> 
> I will speak with Bill Seltzer and ask him to contact you about your application for starting a SDA club.


THANK YOU TOM!!!

Chris, does this mean I can stay?


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

Wayne,

If you think you would be interested in attending a SDA Decoy Training seminar we are going to be scheduling one sometime in the early spring (Feb. or March). Actually it will probably be a decoy camp with atleast four days of working dogs and certifying. With some of the new rule changes and the new PD3 title that are being made we are going to have to make sure all of our decoys understand these and get re-qualified.
We are very pleased that Wayne Dodge from Ocala, FL. has accepted the position of Helper/Decoy Director and several other outstanding decoys are coming onboard with us this year.
I'm kinda letting the cat out of the bag on a few of the new things that SDA is going to be implimenting this year, but I can tell you things are looking real good.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Man do you guys train in this cold? lol I would love to meet you guys. Since there's only one of me and a lot of you I suppose it's on me to come out sometime....


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, Tom. I sent you an email with a couple other questions too.









Lies, we didn't train last weekend. Too cold. Dangerously so. We'll have very abbreviated training this weekend as we have a seminar in the afternoon. The rest of the weekends, provided it's not too cold (nothing under 15 or so) we'll be bundled up like eskimos and out working dogs.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeMan do you guys train in this cold? lol I would love to meet you guys. Since there's only one of me and a lot of you I suppose it's on me to come out sometime....


Heck no, we don't train in the cold, our club has a very sophisticated heating system to keep the members warm. 

Key is to not get so close to the fire pit that you actually begin to burn....sure, its warm and comforting at first, but when your sleeve bursts into flames you can end up with a ticket.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think that is super that Tom has taken up the position. He is a good one for that job! My small amount of exposure to SDA was positive and a good time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> Heck no, we don't train in the cold, our club has a very sophisticated heating system to keep the members warm.
> 
> Key is to not get so close to the fire pit that you actually begin to burn....sure, its warm and comforting at first, but when your sleeve bursts into flames you can end up with a ticket.











How many tickets have you gotten Wayne?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Tom CawoodWayne,
> 
> If you think you would be interested in attending a SDA Decoy Training seminar we are going to be scheduling one sometime in the early spring (Feb. or March). Actually it will probably be a decoy camp with atleast four days of working dogs and certifying. With some of the new rule changes and the new PD3 title that are being made we are going to have to make sure all of our decoys understand these and get re-qualified.
> We are very pleased that Wayne Dodge from Ocala, FL. has accepted the position of Helper/Decoy Director and several other outstanding decoys are coming onboard with us this year.
> I'm kinda letting the cat out of the bag on a few of the new things that SDA is going to be implimenting this year, but I can tell you things are looking real good.


I am looking forward to it....thank you for the heads-up! My family is from Grainger County, NE of Knoxville, so for me, it would be an opportunity to train and visit family.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> ...


Every time I have waved around a firearm, the heat has come down on me!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ouch on the firearm!!! (Brillant pun!)

One issue we have found from training in the cold last year was that after a few dogs, the spit on the sleeves freeze, and you have a solid chunk of ice for the dogs to try and grab. 

Not that it ever slowed Falkor down . . .


----------



## TomSDA (Jan 3, 2010)

I have noticed that earlier on this thread that I put my e-mail address down incorrectly and I don't know how to edit it. So my correct e-mail is [email protected].

Thanks, Tom Cawood


----------



## jlphillips1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I've only been training GSDs for about 18 months. I'm a member of the Chattanooga SDA and they have helped me tremendously with one of my extreme drive, bull headed, dog aggressive, 115 lbs males. This was the first working dog that I had ever trained and I had no idea what to do with him. With Tom Cawood and the other members of the SDA's help, I am proud to say that the same GSD is now no longer dog aggressive, very obedient and making some heads turn in his protection work.


I am also starting to do some helper/decoy work and I'm finding out that I enjoy that as much as anything else. I got knocked on my rear Saturday night by a GSD named Judge (http://www.sequoyah-german-shepherds.com/judge.htm) and I got a adrenaline rush better than any roller coaster could ever offer. There is nothing like laying flat on your back with a 100lbs dog trying to tear your arm off and wondering how you are going to get back on your feet without the dog re-gripping on an exposed body part. I will be going to a decoy training seminar that Wayne Dodge is hosting in Ocala, Fl in March, and I hope that I will learn more about how to stand up to some of these bigger dogs.


----------



## Steven Stroupes (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello all! I too am new to this forum. I train with the Chattanooga, TN SDA club with Tom and Jeff. I'll also be going to the helper seminar with Wayne Dodge in the spring. To address the question that started this topic, I don't see the UKC thing affecting SDA. I personally think that losing UKC will help the program in some respects because it will no longer have to comply with UKC guidelines for holding/judging events. I have never been to the Premier but I've heard that there are always people who show up to get an SDA title just to say that they have it. Now that SDA has control over the whole show, it has the ability to attract only those who actually have an interest in the type of work that SDA offers. 

I've heard through the grapevine that some of the titles may be changing a bit for the better. I've heard that soon the handler will have the option to choose whether their dog does bitework on a sleeve or a suit. I've also heard that the more advanced police dog titles are going to incorporate a KNPV style frontal attack. I'm really looking forward to seeing where all of this goes. I've only been an SDA member for a little over a year but I've been really happy with the club I train with.


----------

